# What is your ancestry?



## Russian Civil War (Aug 20, 2018)

Shalom brothers, I have found out I am distantly related to the Tribe.  I will be discussing donating my penile flappy to the nearest synagogue with my local rabbi tomorrow.

What’s your ancestry like?


----------



## Draza (Aug 20, 2018)

Half Serb.


----------



## Gus (Aug 20, 2018)

My mother has a lot of Scandinavian and Irish, but that side is vague. My father has a lot of British, French, and German, and on his side, we have distant relations to the royal family, to Eisenhower, I think we have a few Revolutionary Patriots here and there, and some others I can't recall.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Aug 20, 2018)

White lol


----------



## eldri (Aug 20, 2018)

Inb4 basic bitch says their german, polish, swedish, and every other european ethnicity.

Edit: 


Feline Darkmage said:


> Amerimutt of almost all of Europe. Mostly Kraut on one side and British that settled in Oceania on the other.


Found the basic bitch


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 20, 2018)

Amerimutt of almost all of Europe. Mostly Kraut on one side and British that settled in Oceania on the other.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 20, 2018)

all i know for certain is that i'm the descendant of a slave owner

_we will rise again_


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 20, 2018)

0% Jewish or Black tell yah what


----------



## Rokko (Aug 20, 2018)

German by birth and probably a lot of Neanderthal.


----------



## eldri (Aug 20, 2018)

Rokko said:


> German by birth and probably a lot of Neanderthal.


GINGER!!! IT'S A GINGER!!! GET 'EM!


----------



## SadClownMan (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm a mutt, a Mexican man named Gonzalo from good ol' Mexico decided to hook up with with my French mother. I mean I guess it could be worse


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Aug 20, 2018)

New England WASP mostly. Though there is a bit of Irish and Scottish in there too. My family apparently only marries other palefaced island people.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 20, 2018)

Direct descendent of Yakub.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 20, 2018)

SadClownMan said:


> I mean I guess it could be worse


yep, you could always have curry blood in you instead


----------



## TenaflyViper (Aug 20, 2018)

On mom's side, great-great-great grandparents were French, fresh off the boat.  Only thing I know about my biological father is that he was a rich Lebanese man that's super dead now.  Long story.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Aug 20, 2018)

On my dad's side I'm both Greek and Italian, with some Russian ancestry. My mom mentioned her family was Scots-Irish, and I believe she mentioned both Cherokee and Blackfoot but I'm skeptical of either.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 20, 2018)

Kraut, Mick, and Injun.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 20, 2018)

Master race.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Aug 20, 2018)

What race does Null hate this week? 

That one.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 20, 2018)

No idea!


----------



## d12 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice try, I know this is a plot to get my dox and :powerlevel:.


----------



## Digimon (Aug 20, 2018)

Instagram.com/cryingatmoonlight it is on there second post


----------



## Zaragoza (Aug 20, 2018)

Pure white & Prussian blue.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Aug 20, 2018)

Irish potato farmer with a dash of German sausage thrown in.  Always a good mix.  Rumour has it there's Slavic cabbage in there somewhere too but looking at my family I think the cabbage is pretty much a given, Slavic or not.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 20, 2018)

Mongol/snow nigger.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 20, 2018)

KKK, SS, Freemasons.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Aug 20, 2018)

All over fucking Europe and Middle East from Russia (the ones that write books about how to beat your wife properly) to Spain and down to sandniggers tribes, but worth noting that my last name has Iraqi roots, which is odd since my oldest ancestors had a lot of gruesome "souvenirs" from mudslims and there's no records from anyone in my family living near there, and it's hard to follow a family tree as old as mine, it's over 500 years old.


----------



## tumblrkek (Aug 20, 2018)

Moms side is completely Belgian
Dads side is completely French
It does feel a bit boring doesn't it


----------



## Commander Keen (Aug 20, 2018)

By paternal ancestry, Welsh. Only reason I know that is because my dad shelled out the cash for ancestry.com and promptly forgot about it till mom called me up one day asking me why the shit was her credit card getting dinged every month and blamed me.

I dragged my heels cancelling the subscription and just traced my dad's side. 

Oh, yeah, I ain't payin' no goddamn DNA website to lie to me to tell me I have kike/nigger blood running through my veins. And so on, and so forth.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 20, 2018)

My ancestors came from the Pontic steppe and Formosa, but I was born near a former Trojan refugee camp in the Roman Empire.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 20, 2018)

True niggas


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2018)

Ohh boy. I'm Irish, Welsh, English, Swiss, Dutch, Southern Italian, Sicilian, German, Scandinavian, Slavic and a tiny bit of Arab. I'm basically half of Europe lol. Though I identify more with my Italian side, seeing thats what I'm most of. I would like to get in touch with my German and Dutch side though.


----------



## Commander Cunt (Aug 20, 2018)

Scandinavian, Irish, mixed European and some European Jew, a sprinkling of Greek/Italian, and a touch of North West African for flavor. I had one of those ancestry DNA things. Pretty stunned at the results but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 20, 2018)

What I wonder most about those ancestry tests which show that basically everyone is poly-ethnic is how they define "Italians", "Scandinavians", "Turks", "Eastern Europeans", "Chinese" etc. if "full" ones don't exist since everybody's a world citizen? If no native inhabitant of Ireland is 100% Irish, then what is a "true" Irishman? And how can any person native to Scotland or Wales be XX% Irish if "truely 100% Irish people" don't even exist as an accurately defined genetic group to compare them against?


----------



## Autopsy (Aug 20, 2018)

The all three the islanders who aren't Welsh and the entire stretch of Europe between France and Poland, spread between my Mom's side and my Dad's side, making a grand union of 'mostly Scottish' and 'mostly Germanic' that somehow combines to look 'mostly Slavic'.



Webby's Boyfriend said:


> What I wonder most about those ancestry tests which show that basically everyone is poly-ethnic is how they define "Italians", "Scandinavians", "Turks", "Eastern Europeans", "Chinese" etc. if "full" ones don't exist since everybody's a world citizen? If no native inhabitant of Ireland is 100% Irish, then what is a "true" Irishman? And how can any person native to Scotland or Wales be XX% Irish if "truely 100% Irish people" don't even exist as a genetic group to compare oneself against?


These tests compare basic and relatively stable originating allele frequencies and haplogroups and then fill in the gaps with other info from other people taking the test. For this reason and in places like Ireland with extremely varied haplos/alleles, they're going to be much fuzzier on the results. It's more of a weighted average than anything else.
On the other hand, you can be fully Chinese if you live in Gansu because:

no one's actually raped their way through Gansu in millennia,
a person migrating from Shaanxi is most likely from the exact same haplogroup/allele set because that's how the Chinese are. 
while for much of Europe there's many varying origins, many historical migrations and invaders to contend with, and several extinction events that opened up for a lot of not-so-picky banging at opportune times that have prevented stagnation/essential homogeneity of haplogroups in that manner.


----------



## AmpleApricots (Aug 20, 2018)

This obsession with European heritage can only be explained by the lack of culture the US has. Diagnosis: Death to America.


----------



## Foltest (Aug 20, 2018)

Swedish with some jewish and kraut mixed into it.


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 20, 2018)

Spaniard/Mexican, Injun on my mother's side. Creole/French, and Polish on my dad's side. My maiden name looks very French, but isn't said that way. Saying it the French was was a good way to piss my dad off.


----------



## Tardevoir (Aug 20, 2018)

All I know is that I'm German (most of that side of the family moved to the United States before WWII, so uh, don't make nazi jokes about me... or do if you want ) , and Italian, with the possibility of having at least a couple of Ethiopian ancestors (I mean, I am Sicilian, which means my ancestry might be a clusterfuck of African origins).

I really want to get a proper test, I find this stuff interesting. I don't know too much about my Sicilian side due to my mother being distant from her family.


----------



## Gay Adolf (Aug 20, 2018)

View attachment 523573 Whiter than you, Muhammad


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 20, 2018)

Maternal: British, Anglo with German and Norwegian roots.
Paternal: Russian, Slav with maybe Turkroach and gypsy admixture I don't want to know about.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 20, 2018)

German all around.
My family was awesome about tracing history on one line I can go back to 900s. My English side... came from Germany went to England, then to the English Colonies and never looked back. My Swiss side left Germany, to go there, then to the colonies. My German side well duh, then came to the US.

Or as my Mexican friend calls me, a kraut nigger.

I probably look English in some ways but deff can guess some Germanic background in me.


----------



## UE 558 (Aug 20, 2018)

Well, you see once upon a time there was Grimace Island, it's true. One day Black People came to the island and were mean to the friendly Grimaces, that's why nobody has seen them since


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 20, 2018)

purpleboy said:


> Well, you see upon a time there was Grimace Island, it's true. One day Black People came to the island and were mean to the friendly Grimaces, that's why nobody has seen them since


Good ytp


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm such an ultra-mutt I sent off my DNA to one of those ancestry places and a month later the cops showed up wanting to know where I am hiding all the bodies. On top of knowing that my dad's side of the family were cockicidal maniacs and sought to impregnate 1 of everything I have next to no info on my mom's side. So far I'm a big fucked up mix of all the Anglo shit, several Native American tribes, Tribal South African ( not even sure when my ancestors went to the cape to rape to but it apparently happened), ethnic Jew is in there too, Slav, and some Meximutt thrown in which explains my love of tequila and tacos.

I am a literal Baskin Robbins of DNA and yet I look vanilla as fuck.

EDIT: grammar/spelling.


----------



## Hardinthepaint (Aug 20, 2018)

The dark type of shit, we wuz kangz


----------



## ricecake (Aug 20, 2018)

Still waiting on my 23andme to confirm my Proud Black Heritage. I am like 98% sure my great-grandma fucked a Proud Black Man and passed my grandma off as her white husband's kid. I don't know of any other Irish/Scottish people that look like one of those lady Motown singers. My friends used to ask why my grandma was black.

No one in my family wants to hear it. Especially my husband, "I'm not into black chicks."

The other side of my family is pure Chicago Irish-American trash.  Pretty much like the show Shameless.


----------



## Microlab (Aug 20, 2018)

Disasterously Slav


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 20, 2018)

Im from space ayy lmao.


----------



## Irrenhaus Inmate (Aug 21, 2018)

Bavarian with a _tiny bit _of Finnish on my dad's side
Italian and Irish on my mom's. 

I like eating my pasta while superdrunk, wearing suspenders, and yelling at passers-by.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 21, 2018)

potato nigger/britbong


----------



## Florence (Aug 21, 2018)

Welsh/American.


Witeres71 said:


> Big Boss !





 
Unlikely.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 21, 2018)

Irish on my grandmother's side and Russian Jewish on my grandfather's. I was told that there's some Native American somewhere in my family but I haven't asked the details on that one.


----------



## Derp Potato (Aug 21, 2018)

Most of  whiter Europe aka the once good Europe.

Also a healthy bit Neanderthal and some Ashkenazi Jew.

Unless 23andMe is lying.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Aug 21, 2018)

So white that when I dress up as a vampire I don't even bother painting my damn face. I almost never worry when I'm getting foundation or concealer; just buy the palest fucking shade and go. Never fails. 

Ancestry-wise, I'm a blend of potatoes, beer, and vodka. And DNA says there's some throwaway rice in there too, though God knows where it came from.


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 21, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Amerimutt of almost all of Europe. Mostly Kraut on one side and British that settled in Oceania on the other.


Well that's not Amerimutt, unless you consider most European groups in Europe "Romamutts."







Autopsy said:


> On the other hand, you can be fully Chinese if you live in Gansu because:
> 
> no one's actually raped their way through Gansu in millennia,
> a person migrating from Shaanxi is most likely from the exact same haplogroup/allele set because that's how the Chinese are.


Ironic, when Gansu is flanked by Mongolians, who of course went on a rapefest through the rest of China.



AmpleApricots said:


> This obsession with European heritage can only be explained by the lack of culture the US has. Diagnosis: Death to America.


It's the degradation of assimilation policies, mainly because immigrants to First World countries today are incompatible with respective societies. Do DNA tests for some people who have lived in the French countryside since the Middle Ages, and you'll get a comparable result.


----------



## Autopsy (Aug 21, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> Ironic, when Gansu is flanked by Mongolians, who of course went on a rapefest through the rest of China.


The Shaanxi bordering blob is radically Han Chinese and nearly homogeneous while the Xinjiang side has the Yugur with some Hun heritage and genetic diversity from the old Silkroad route; Mongols did a major sweep through the region in the 1200s but the original residents (non-Yugur ex west Xia) were generally displaced or killed off. Shaanxi has generally similar circumstances, with a few too many generations of regional displacement and eager intergroup childmaking later Han is overwhelmingly dominant there, too.


----------



## Forever Train Engineer (Aug 21, 2018)

Dutch and Cherokee, but mostly Italian and French, for more specific terms Savoyard.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 21, 2018)

English and potato nigger. Supposedly a very little Cherokee on my mom's side.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 22, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Jewish on my grandfather's. I was told that there's some Native American .


Since I never tire of this joke,
I deem thee Chief counting shekels.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 22, 2018)

I've never had a DNA test, but every one of my ancestors that I'm aware of were Northern English (varying from Yorkshire to Tyneside). My family on both sides were rural farming people, so I can't imagine they traveled very far.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 22, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Since I never tire of this joke,
> I deem thee Chief counting shekels.



Okay, but there was. There's articles going back mentioning it.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 22, 2018)

Italian and Austrian.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Aug 22, 2018)

My ancestors were meatbags and I'm a meatbag. 

I come from a long line of meatbags who have work to do and who are tired of your moronic bullshit.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 22, 2018)

All the ones associated with drunk barbarians.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Aug 22, 2018)

Father's side: Scots-Irish white trash from Lake City, Arkansas.
Mother's side: Scots-Irish white trash from Baldwyn, Mississippi.


----------



## firestoopscience (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm mostly Chinese.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 24, 2018)

Dutch


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Aug 27, 2018)

Father's side: Southern Irish (originally from some kind of Nordic/Viking descent, who moved to Scotland and then to Southern Ireland)
Mother's side: British. My Grandmother is of Italian heritage and Grandfather is Burmese


----------



## Rokko (Aug 27, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Dutch


I need frikandels. Now. Desperately.


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 28, 2018)

My family seemed to be on a personal mission to fuck someone from every single country in and around Europe so it's complicated. All I know is I'm welsh and English on my mom's side, while on my dad's side I'm apparently Scottish, and Native American.

Apparently I also have strong Greek, Norwegian, and Roman ancestry somewhere down the line, which means I am a descendant of the strongest warriors in all of europe and y'all shouldn't fuck with me.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 28, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Okay, but there was. There's articles going back mentioning it.


I wasn't claiming you are pulling a Liz Warren, I'm just saying you charge quite the APR for your shiny beads with that mix.

Now back to your kosher Scope you chug


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 28, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> I wasn't claiming you are pulling a Liz Warren, I'm just saying you charge quite the APR for your shiny beads with that mix.
> 
> Now back to your kosher Scope you chug



I hate Kosher.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 29, 2018)

Irish, Scots-Irish (Ulster-Scots for our UK Kiwis), Italian, and German.


----------



## SweetDee (Aug 29, 2018)

Armenian.


----------



## Double'oSSSSeven (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm French and Belgian.


----------



## Bogs (Aug 30, 2018)

Father's Side: Full Metal Jacket Potato (with distant French)
Mother's Side: American, Ashke*nazi* / Norwegian

my mother, like all Amerimutts, lays claim to vague Native American roots


----------



## laoyang (Sep 9, 2018)

My dad's side is pure blue collar, Lutheran German from Illinois and Wisconsin. My mom is Spaniard by way of Cuba and I'm certain that somewhere on her side she has some Jew in there as well. Haven't gotten a DNA test but she and I both get pegged for being Jewish even by Jews themselves, it's bizarre really. We're both fairly ambiguous looking and could probably pass as almost any light skinned ethnicity whereas my Dad won't fool anyone into thinking he's anything other than a kraut.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Sep 9, 2018)

Mostly Viking but there's a mix of ancestors from various Northern European countries. Basically a mutt. (And yes, my mother swears someone in her lineage got knocked up by a Native because she feels her wandering spirit must only come from that.)


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 12, 2018)

1488%
Ashkenazim Jewish


----------



## Irrenhaus Inmate (Sep 12, 2018)

laoyang said:


> My dad's side is pure blue collar, Lutheran German from Illinois and Wisconsin.


Hah, my dad accidentally got sent over the Lutheran church when he was growing up in WI cause of his surname.  Somehow, in a town of 300 people, the teachers at Sunday school didn't know that he was the son of the only car salesman in town.


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 20, 2018)

despite being a spic, my family descends from french people who moved to Mexico in the mid-late 1800's. (Grandpa was a Castizo of Tlaxcaltec ancestry)
I don't know about my dad, but judging by his surname, he is of Scandinavian descent.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 21, 2018)

I am unsurprised.


----------



## ricecake (Sep 21, 2018)

Update: Well, fuck.  I'm not black at all.

I am .01% Chosen Person, which was not expected at all.

I am 71% British/Irish, 14% German/French, .01% JEW and the rest is unidentifiable Northwestern European.


----------



## Hiace_Erotica.lit (Sep 24, 2018)

japanese by blood - canadian by everything else.


----------



## 0 2 (Sep 24, 2018)

My oldest known ancestors were Fortran.


----------



## Strine (Sep 25, 2018)

I am 1/16 Cherokian and of Royal Descent in the Weston Line via Anne Boleyn.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 25, 2018)

Homo sapiens, I hope.


----------



## Ava_Merlot (Sep 25, 2018)

Half spic half white with a dash of German, Italian, British, and Irish.


----------



## Tramadol (Sep 26, 2018)

half spic half american-injun


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 26, 2018)

Bonk said:


> half spic half injun


All subhuman...


----------



## Tramadol (Sep 26, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> All subhuman...


don't cut me with that edge lmao


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 26, 2018)

Bonk said:


> don't cut me with that edge lmao


Well being half-beaner, we tend to cut people.


----------



## Trans-istor (Sep 26, 2018)

Dad's from Tennessee, and Mom's from California; being stationed at 32nd Street is how he met Mom... further than that, I don't really give a shit. My only two living grandparents are from also Tennessee and Mexico, respectively.


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 26, 2018)

Trans-istor said:


> Dad's from Tennessee, and Mom's from California... further than that, I don't really give a shit. My only two living grandparents are from also Tennessee and Mexico, respectively.


Why are there so many god damn beaners on this board?


----------



## dopy (Sep 26, 2018)

50% soy 50% boy


----------



## Hui (Sep 26, 2018)

Everybody is jew until they get a dna test to me tbh


----------



## heathercho (Sep 26, 2018)

firestoopscience said:


> I'm mostly Chinese.


When you chinks take over the world, don't forget that a really long time ago gooks and japs were your brothers. Try not to turn us into delicious foods.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Sep 27, 2018)

heathercho said:


> When you chinks take over the world, don't forget that a really long time ago gooks and japs were your brothers. Try not to turn us into delicious foods.


expect this but for japs instead.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 27, 2018)

100% Nigga


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 27, 2018)

No fucking clue as I'm adopted and have had 0 contact with my biological family but from my physical characteristics and inherited traits I can make an educated guess that my ancestry is mostly Norse and Anglo Saxon.


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 27, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> 100% Nigga


I'm 200% nigga.


----------



## Bogs (Sep 27, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> 100% Nigga


I'm 102% African, with a 2% margin for error


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Sep 27, 2018)

Really fucking Polish.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 27, 2018)

Mine is rather a mixture of French and German from my mom side while Italian and Polish from my dad's.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 29, 2018)

If I owned reindeer I wouldn't have to keep them under control.


----------



## muggyman (Sep 29, 2018)

my mothers side is puerto rican but my fathers side is german/dutch. (i dont know much about him or that side of my family, though)


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 30, 2018)

Half Polish and half Ukrainian on my mother's side and full Italian on my father's. My paternal grandmother is probably around 100 now. I hear she is still living. She is an Italian immigrant. My maternal great grandparents were all immigrants. So I'm pretty confident I know exactly what I am. I'm lucky as some people have no idea.


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 30, 2018)

all I know is I'm Irish, but my crazy grandma says we also came on board on the Mayflower


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 30, 2018)

Bogs said:


> I'm 102% African, with a 2% margin for error


Do you have revitilgo, the opposite of what Michael Jackson has?


----------



## 1488 (Sep 30, 2018)

I am Austrian/Germanic Descent


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 30, 2018)

My sister recently had hers done and it seems like we're 93.3% ordinary white people and 6.7% ((("Hello, fellow white people"))) (re: Ashkenazi Jewish).

I think that makes me Jewish enough to be allowed to make a "Hello, fellow white people" joke.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Oct 1, 2018)

1/2 Dutch (mother's side), 1/4 English, 1/4 Irish (father's side), 100% common as muck


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Oct 1, 2018)

Irish Hispanic. A Mick Spic.


----------



## adorable bitch (Oct 1, 2018)

I am related to a baseball player. My parents both come from baseball island.

I know nothing else about said island.


----------



## sasazuka (Oct 1, 2018)

adorable bitch said:


> I am related to a baseball player. My parents both come from baseball island.
> 
> I know nothing else about said island.



Dominican Republic, I suppose?


----------



## adorable bitch (Oct 2, 2018)

sasazuka said:


> Dominican Republic, I suppose?



yep. I'm mostly joking though. I know it's the most developed country in the Caribbean and if you stay to the safe parts of the country the cities and beaches are quite beautiful.

(still corrupt as fuck)


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 16, 2018)

Mestizo...


Spoiler



spic


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 16, 2018)

I took a 23 and Me test last year, I’m literally 99.9% white (the >0.01% is Ashkenazi Jewish). I’m mostly English, Irish, and French but pretty much a mix of a lot of nationalities.

Also my mom mentioned something about our family being related to King Louis XVI (the one that got his head chopped off in the French Revolution) but I’m not sure if it’s 100% accurate. Pretty interesting if true tho.


----------



## The Decimator (Dec 16, 2018)

95% Italian on both sides, 5% Mohawk Indian on my mother’s side


----------



## Soulfly (Dec 16, 2018)

My dad's side is 100% Ukrainian, his mother and father both moved from Ukraine to America, and the rest of his family was born there too.  My mothers side consists of Polish and Greek.


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Dec 16, 2018)

Irish, French-Canadian(not sure if true) and Belgium on my mother's side, German and Polish on my father's side. That's all I know from asking relatives and my parents, but I'd really like to do a DNA test.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 16, 2018)

tbh i don't see why "heritage" matters it's mostly just "wewuz" larping


----------



## Cinderblock (Dec 16, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> tbh i don't see why "heritage" matters it's mostly just "wewuz" larping


Scandinavian people "WE WUZ VIKINGZ N SHIT",  No, your great great great great great great great great Grandma got raped by a viking mate, sorry to break the news.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Dec 16, 2018)

Grandfather on my mother's side was British and married a German following immediately after WWII. Did not end well with his family so they came to the US in the 1950's. 
On my father's side, I think it's either my great grandmother or grandfather that was Portuguese who then immigrated to the US in the 1920's. 

So basically I'm the most pasty white fucking person on the planet. I don't tan. I burn. 

Wonderbread has more color to it than my own skin.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Dec 16, 2018)

Mom is Swedish, dad is French. My maternal grandfather once claimed his grandfather was Jewish, but it was most likely just a lie


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 16, 2018)

My ethnicity is the one that fucked ur mom


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Dec 16, 2018)

Irish.  That explains why I love to partake in alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 16, 2018)

If you go back far enough, it's English and German on my dad's side, and English and Irish on my mom's side.


----------



## Krispy Skream (Dec 17, 2018)

Amerimutt of Ulster Scots and other British varieties along with Bavarian

I have a dash of Injun, but (un)fortunately that's from the Injun Uncle Tom.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 17, 2018)

Magyar.  I'm oppressing in both the old world and the new world.


----------



## MadDamon (Dec 17, 2018)

I dunno


----------



## SubtleInvitation (Dec 17, 2018)

Spanish, Portuguese and Guaraní (indigenous South American).


----------



## c-no (Dec 17, 2018)

Burgerlander consisting of white and Asian. All I know for sure is one parent of mine being from the Philippines,  the other at least descended from a man from the land of sauerkraut and lederhosen.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Dec 17, 2018)

Cajun and Choctaw.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 17, 2018)

Cat Menagerie said:


> Cajun and Choctaw.


Oh shit it's the Indian outlaw! Still banging that Chippewa?

We recently discovered my grandmother on my dad's side was abducted from real real parents as a babby so now we've gone from "whole lotta everything including Africa" to "whole lotta unknown but still everything including Africa". My ancestors got around so much I'm probably 1/20th related to everyone here.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Dec 17, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Oh shit it's the Indian outlaw! Still banging that Chippewa?
> 
> We recently discovered my grandmother on my dad's side was abducted from real real parents as a babby so now we've gone from "whole lotta everything including Africa" to "whole lotta unknown but still everything including Africa". My ancestors got around so much I'm probably 1/20th related to everyone here.



Mais no, she lives up north, her. It's cold cold in Leafland.

More seriously, most of Acadiana is related in some way so I get that. You could always do the 23andme or one of the other tests. Mine didn't find anything unexpected.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 17, 2018)

Cat Menagerie said:


> Mais no, she lives up north, her. It's cold cold in Leafland.
> 
> More seriously, most of Acadiana is related in some way so I get that. You could always do the 23andme or one of the other tests. Mine didn't find anything unexpected.


My aunt and grandad decided to do it, that is how we found all this insanity out. Lifetime movie of the week when?


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Dec 17, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> My aunt and grandad decided to do it, that is how we found all this insanity out. Lifetime movie of the week when?



That's pretty crazy! I read a story about one lady who believed herself to be full Irish descent and did the test to find more relatives. Turned out that her dad was Ashkenazi Jewish and was accidentally switched at birth with the child of an Irish family. Some family members of the Jewish family had done the tests as well and were confused by the Irish results from the "Jewish" guy's grown kids, and got into contact with them. They were able to piece it together and figure out what happened.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 17, 2018)

Cat Menagerie said:


> That's pretty crazy! I read a story about one lady who believed herself to be full Irish descent and did the test to find more relatives. Turned out that her dad was Ashkenazi Jewish and was accidentally switched at birth with the child of an Irish family. Some family members of the Jewish family had done the tests as well and were confused by the Irish results from the "Jewish" guy's grown kids, and got into contact with them. They were able to piece it together and figure out what happened.


Genetics are a fun ride when you start getting into them.


----------



## omori (Dec 17, 2018)

Mexican, Portugese, and French.


----------



## Al Gulud (Dec 17, 2018)

Somali. This time the crew will take at least 64 percent of Murica.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 17, 2018)

Father is Filipino and Irish, mother is 100% German


----------



## UE 558 (Dec 17, 2018)

Furfag ninja


----------



## queerape (Dec 17, 2018)

Approximately 3/4 Punjabi, 1/4 Kashmiri, and some Afghan/ Persian in there. An OG Aryan.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Dec 17, 2018)

I feel that claiming my irish heritage with an avatar of me doing stupid amount of shots with an online moniker of drunk joe is profiling you racist bastards


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Dec 17, 2018)

A nice mixture of Northern and Eastern European that pretty much genetically guaranteed I was going to be cripplingly depressed with a strong inclination towards substance abuse and other mental health issues.


----------

